# Seeing a Psychiatrist in 2 weeks.



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

I made an appointment to see a Psychiatrist for the first time. I've never done any sort of therapy before and I'm really really nervous. I have a couple of questions.

1.) Should I be going to see a Psychiatrist first or should I see a Psychologist instead? Will the Psychiatrist give me therapy or will he just give me some meds and kick me out the door?

2.) I have really bad anxiety and I have this issue where I can't talk when I'm nervous. It's like my brain just shuts off and the words won't come out of my mouth. Does anyone else have this issue? I've avoided therapy for 8 years because of this very reason. I imagine the therapist asking me "So what can I do for you?" and then I just sit there like a nervous idiot not being able to speak. What would you do in this situation?

Thanks.


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I found the answer to the first question. I guess Psychiatrists don't normally do therapy but instead diagnose what's wrong with you and help you develop a treatment plan. I guess this is probably obvious to a lot of you but I didn't know.

Do you guys think it would be odd to write a note to give to the Psych during our meeting describing what is wrong with me? I want him to know exactly why I'm coming to him, but I'm worried that I'll be too nervous to give a good explanation. 

eek, I think I'm just doing the anxiety thing and blowing this all out of proportion. I keep going over disaster scenarios in my head. Like I'm going to go into his office and faint, or vomit, or freak out and run out the door. Or he's going to see that I'm so nervous and think I'm a freak. :afr


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi.

Good for you. I wish you luck!

Psychiatrists are meds people. So most likely after getting some infos from you nad establishing exactly what is your diagnostic he will prescribe some medication. Most like an antidepressant or anxiolytic.

The therapist/psychologist is the one that will try to change your irrational beliefs and if successful, that will change the way you are feeling as well. He is usually not for meds unless you are not functional or think you can't attend appointments without them. They are seeing meds as a temporary extra helper in this case.

Try to repeat what you want to say in front of the mirror. Imagine the situation in your mind. If you are convinced you won't manage to talk at all, then write it down. As a backup plan. It's not something they are seeing often but they can read so they should get the point.


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you, vlad. I think I'll be able to talk _some_ I just want to maybe write down a few sentences explaining my problem and then a list of symptoms. When I'm really nervous I sometimes forget to say something I wanted to say or I won't be very clear so I want to make sure he knows exactly why I'm there.

But yeah, I'm just really nervous is all lol. I told myself I wouldn't chicken out though and I'm going to go come hell or high water because I know I need help.


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't get out much and talking to people is like my worst nightmare. I was trying to think about the last time I actually talked to someone other than my family and I can't remember. So, ya, I have a pretty bad problem and I need help. I just hope the psych will understand.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

You are welcome!

I know it can be very intimidating and you get highly anxious just thinking about it, but after first 10-15 minutes your anxiety should start diminish a bit and will be a lot lower at the end. Once you will get out of there you should feel relieved.

It's the same with therapy, only you are seeing him/her more often so, in time, the anxiety of talking to that person should be in a normal range. That is one of the things about anxiety: The more you are exposing yourself to a social interaction or stay longer in it, the more your anxiety will diminish. The more you are evoiding social interactions, the more anxious you will be when you will have to be in one, cause there is no way of evoiding it. Of course, for severe cases, you can't just go to a social event and start approaching people. It will be far too scary and might make your evoidant behaviour a lot worse or stop therapy. In these cases it should be done slowly, step by step. This is not a flu that will just go away in a few days with a pill. You will need a lot of patience cause it will take a lot of time and effort to see improvements.

Anyway, if you are determined to try your best and get better, I wish you luck! Take care!


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, it's over. I did it. :yay

I feel like a tremendous weight has been lifted off of me. As suspected it wasn't as big of a deal as I was making it out to be. The psychiatrist was very nice and calming and he even got me a discount at the pharmacy next door. The young ladies at the front desk were also very kind. 

He gave me a diagnosis of GAD, mild depression, and some panic disorder. I don't know if I agree with the GAD, but maybe it's just an initial diagnosis. He prescribed me Celexa, Ativan, and told me to take Benadryl for sleep. I told him I've taken Celexa before, but he insisted on me taking it so I guess we'll see...

The past two weeks leading up to this appointment have just been a rollercoaster of emotions one minute I felt like I was strong enough to do this and then next I felt like just running away from it all. Thank you all for the advice and thank you to the person who PM'd me for giving me strength.

e: I forgot to ask about therapy. He works with three therapists so I'll ask him next time. The place is only a 5 min walk from my house so I'm really excited about this whole situation.


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

I know this is a really old thread, but I thought I would give an update on my progress. I'm still seeing the psychiatrist and I'm also seeing a therapist who works in the same building. I've come a long way from where I was 5 months ago when I posted this thread. There was once a time where just leaving my room was panic inducing, going to public places like the store was impossible for me. I could maybe do it with my parents but I usually would just stay home where I felt safe. I was really bad off.

Now I can do everything for myself, I can go to the store, see the doctor, talk to people on the phone, almost anything. I still do not have a job, but I've registered for a fall class at my community college and I plan on getting my CDL to become a truck driver. I feel like my life is finally starting to come together.

I just have one last hurdle to overcome and that is my addiction to alcohol. I, like many here, self-medicate with alcohol and it has started to get out of control. I can't drive a truck and be a drunk at the same time so I have to beat this and I know I can, with some help from my psychiatrist and therapist.

I just want to say that if you're reading this and you are someone like me who was absolutely terrified of getting help. Please don't hesitate. Get help now, it's the best decision you'll ever make.

"You have the fear, the fear does not have you." -Les Brown


----------



## Sezash89 (Dec 12, 2013)

I love reading really positive posts!

Congratulations on ur progress! It takes a lot for a person to help themselves so you should be really proud 😊

If you have come this far in 5 months, imagine how much progress you will have made after a year of therapy! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## cryptoboy (Jul 30, 2014)

The psychologist will talk to you about your problems. He will try to find the cause of your nerves and cure them.

The psychiatrist is a doctor who may recommend medication. It will monitor the problem from near and will provide guidance. 

Do not miss the opportunity to meet with a neurologist, this doctor also treated nerves and anxiety disorders.

Sorry for bad english!


----------



## LadySC (Jul 30, 2014)

cryptoboy said:


> The psychologist will talk to you about your problems. He will try to find the cause of your nerves and cure them.
> 
> The psychiatrist is a doctor who may recommend medication. It will monitor the problem from near and will provide guidance.
> 
> ...


I've met with a neurologist and everything looked good with my test. He told my gp that its psychological. So, Im also seeing a psychologist in 2.5 weeks. lol


----------



## LivetoRead (Jun 23, 2014)

It's so nice to hear the positive note in your post and hear that you are happy with your decision to go to the doctor so many people talk themselves out of it. I got your message on my post and I really appreciate it. It's great to hear positive feedback on this forum it can help to encourage someone else to seek the help they need to escape the prison we tend to build around us in are own mind. Take care.


----------



## FearIsland (Feb 14, 2014)

Just thought I'd give one last update. I have since gotten my CDL and am working for a large trucking company. I have been working for about 2 months now. Trucking is a very stressful job but I have been more than able to cope. I can honestly say that I have made a full recovery. I make a good living now. I basically live in my truck and stay with my parents on my days off so I have almost no bills to pay. I just have to pay for a food an cell phone. My goal is to just sock away money until I can retire at a young age.

I don't want to say this to brag, but I really just want to get people like me who haven't sought help to make that leap. I visit this forum from time to time and I see a lot of negativity which can be discouraging. There ARE people who have gotten better, but many of them never take the time to let others know there is hope. 

Get help. I know it's scary but what do you have to lose? There was a time that I thought about killing myself pretty much every day because I felt like there was no hope for me. If you feel this way, just remember that there is a light at the end of the tunnel, you just have to fight for it. Sitting around feeling sorry for yourself will not do anything for you. 

I realize I'm one of the lucky one's and that drugs and/or therapy hasn't worked for everyone, but please don't give up. I really feel like if you give it your best you can have a better quality of life. I'm not saying you'll be the happiest, most confident person on earth, but things can get better for you.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish your post could be more public to show people that change is possible but I fear there are some who simply don't want it and try to drag others down with them.

Regardless I'm glad you've manged to turn your life around I wish you the very best for the future


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Happy for you  glad it has worked out, and it is encouraging to see.



RubixQ said:


> I wish your post could be more public to show people that change is possible but I fear there are some who simply don't want it and try to drag others down with them.
> 
> Regardless I'm glad you've manged to turn your life around I wish you the very best for the future


I agree on it being more public, I guess here we tend to mainly only see people for whom treatments don't work.

I would disagree about people who 'simply don't want it' though, nobody wants social anxiety or any mental health problem. The vast majority of us have tried treatments (where we are even able to access them) and they simply don't work for us.

But, anyway, congrats @FearIsland and glad things have worked out for you. Out of interest (since yours is a story of clear success), what therapies / treatments do you think were most helpful in you being able to turn things around?

It sounds a bit like you were an SSRI responder?


----------

